
Avoiding the storm: Climate change and the financial system [pdf] - dredmorbius
https://www.bankofengland.co.uk/-/media/boe/files/speech/2019/avoiding-the-storm-climate-change-and-the-financial-system-speech-by-sarah-breeden.pdf
======
dredmorbius
Apocalyptic climate language from the Bank of England:

 _[T]he economy and the financial system appear ... like super-tankers... To
change course ... we need early action ... and a recognition that it is better
to be roughly right now, not precisely right when it is too late...._

 _We can already hear distant thunder, but we must not wait for the storm to
hit ... to achieve a smooth and orderly transition._

 _The window ... is finite and closing. And our work to seize that opportunity
could not be more important. Indeed it is not an overstatement to say that the
future of our planet depends on it._

 _All hands on deck._

There's often criticism, much of it well-deserved, of business and finance's
response to global existential threats. But don't be blind to when these
institutions DO address these issues directly, if in their own terms of
financial impacts.

Sarah Breeden's speech here (and READ THE SPEECH ITSELF rather than 2nd hand
takes), is about as stark an assessment as you'll see anywhere.

Believe me, there ARE people, firms, and institutions who get and see this.

